# Number of colonies for a newbee?



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi there.

As a complete newbee, should I have 1 or 2 colonies this year? A few people have suggested 2 (maybe 1 from a package and 1 from a swarm in my area) to be able to compare the two, supplement one that might not be doing so good, and to have more honey.. 

Is 2 hives for a newbee the general consensus?

TIA


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

imthedude said:


> Is 2 hives for a newbee the general consensus?


Yes. Two not only allows you to compare, if (when) one colony has problems, having a second hive provides a number of options to help the one having problems.

That said, I started with one, and know many other that started with one and did just fine. I realize that there's a significant cost involved, so if only one fits your budget, don't sweat it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I recommend two also just so you can compair them to make sure every thing is OK with them. You can start with two Nuc's or two packages. Waiting for a swarm maybe a long wait if ever.

I started with one and didn't know they were not doing right. They died the first winter. I joined a new local club that winter and one of the members came to look at my dead out and said they didn't build enough comb to make it thru the winter despite my feeding them all that summer.

 Al


----------



## imthedude (Jun 7, 2011)

excellent. thanks for the responses.

ETA i have a friend who is loaning and possibly giving me a hive or two and some of his extra equipment because of a side-venture of his that prevents him from devoting full attention to other things, his bees being one of them. so quite possibly the only "start-up costs" i'll have will be the bees. that's certainly not small change if i buy two packages, but given that i don't have to fully equip with everything, it's more palatable to have two given this situation.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I started with two and lost one, not I have two again after doing a split. I really wish I could have stayed on top of splitting the hives and had the money for equipment. I've got a few offers for places to put hives.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Good question. I have two full hives but no bees at the moment. I had been wondering if i should fill one or two this year and how I should do it.. (putting out ads for free swarms or trying a package)


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

In my area the best way to go if you can't find a colony that someone wants to get rid of is to buy one from a supplier. The bees are already in a hive with some comb drawn out and the queen is laying. It really gives you a jump start on things.


----------

